# FOUND: Large Dry bag on Dolores



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm sure losing this was the bummer of someone's Dolores trip as it is full of gear. Also found a small/medium cooler that had a rough swim. Not sure if the two items are related.

If this is yours, please PM me with a description of the bag and contents and we'll work to get your stuff back to you.

Hope everyone was okay.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Cross-posting from earlier this year: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f16/lost-double-duck-below-snaggletooth-on-the-dolores-37245.html


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

Many thanks, though this is a green dry bag and it was found it below Stateline.

Looks like this section had some traffic recently so I suspect it was lost in the last few days. It was very obvious to see.


----------



## ilanarama (Jun 25, 2010)

We didn't see any green drybags below Stateline and we went through on Saturday. There was at least one group after us though at the put-in.


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

My girlfriend lost a small green bag just below sang on Memorial Day weekend but her name and number was on it. We never did get a phone call.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry eddy, this is large (6000 cu in?) with no phone number anywhere.

The clothes are to a large male- everything is sized xl.


----------

